# Earth Not Our Home.



## Blueridge Believer (Apr 24, 2007)

EARTH NOT OUR HOME. 

Why am I so fond of this land wherein I am a stranger, of the place of my exile? The decease of all my ancestors proves this; not one of them is this day alive, and I shall shortly follow them. O to get this world under my feet, that it may not be a dead weight on me in my journey! This is the land of idols, and every image dares compete with eternal realities for my affections. Time is as often in my thoughts as eternity. Earth engrosses as much of my concern as heaven. 

The expectant of glory will not own his home beneath the sun; for it is but a wilderness where sin and Satan reign; where God is seldom seen; and where the Christian is often weeping. But, O blessed inhabitants! who dwell where the Lord God and the Lamb are the temple, the Lord God and the Lamb are the light, and the joy of the whole land. You not only dwell in heaven, but heaven dwells in you—while earth and hell struggle hard for room in my heart, and, alas too, too often prevail. Compassionate Redeemer! when shall your traveler arrive at these realms of day, join the sinless throng that worship at your throne, and never, never, sin? 

JAMES MEIKLE 1730-1799


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Apr 24, 2007)

trevorjohnson said:


> I agree, brother, partially..... but...
> 
> 
> The earth IS our home. It will be redeemed and even now waits in earnest expectation. IN fact, the meek shall inherit it and the saints shall reign on it. IN this age I am a pilgrim and a stranger, but this baby's MINE in the age to come and we shall judge angels will we not?!?
> ...



If you are premill it is. However, if you're amill as I am you're waiting for the new heavens and new earth.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Apr 24, 2007)

trevorjohnson said:


> Amen brother....sorry I am feeling curmudginy and disagreed partially with your quote.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And I gladly support and walk at your side!!!


----------



## RamistThomist (Apr 24, 2007)

Even amils like Hoekema believe we will live on this new earth. So earth is our home. Same earth, just conflagrated.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Apr 25, 2007)

Draught Horse said:


> Even amils like Hoekema believe we will live on this new earth. So earth is our home. Same earth, just conflagrated.



 

I can't wait to see what the Rockys will look like without the effects of the curse.


----------



## RamistThomist (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks Trevor. I heard an excellent Joe Morecraft sermon on this and he was the one who used the word "conflagrated" and pointed me towards Hoekema.


----------



## KMK (Apr 25, 2007)

Draught Horse said:


> Thanks Trevor. I heard an excellent Joe Morecraft sermon on this and he was the one who used the word "conflagrated" and pointed me towards Hoekema.



It is probably a reference to 2 Pet 3 where the old earth is changed by fire (conflagration) just as the old earth was changed by the flood (floodation?)


----------



## KMK (Apr 25, 2007)

I am also looking forward to getting some new ankles and new knees and try playing basketball again. Will there be time for that?


----------

